# 6ft1 BULL SHARK



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Went for a quik trip have one day and friday was a good one . MY BUDY SNAGGLETOOTH GOT THIS 6 FT 1


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Sweet! LB, do you ever make it to PINS?


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

nice bull, congrats


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice bull....where r the chicks???


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Nice Bull,

When was it caught.

Deaver


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

friday at 2.30 pm like always


----------



## GTO John (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice bull man


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

TMWTim said:


> Sweet! LB, do you ever make it to PINS?


20 years of 3 bass tourneys a month i learnd never leave fish to look for fish 
i like to fish structure . and passes they hold the food chain the cercle of life in casting distence . yall need to come to the upper coast we have less weed and that gets my bait out more than yall . i love the lower coast but upper is my home . sandbars are here already .


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

You're the man Brad!!!


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

the bite is on


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Nice bull.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Brad, 

I've got a bucket of flounder heads for you. Where did you go???


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks For The Crab Bait .


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*Srb*

The fellow in the pic ain't C. Finney?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

good job


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks guys


----------

